# First Time Fattie!



## wayde58 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have been learning more and more about smoking and I have to say, I am addicted! 

Made two Fattiest rom he first time and they turned out awesome because of this forum and all of you great smoker enthusiast! 

Thanks for posting and I look forward to reading more of your posts!












image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 10, 2015)

Pretty good looking first attempt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What's your stuffing, spinach and Provolone?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Well done,nice looking fatties !


----------



## bensweeney (Jan 11, 2015)

Mmmm, fatness.  Any sliced pics?


----------



## b-one (Jan 11, 2015)

Look really tasty! 2nd on the sliced pics!


----------



## wayde58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Stuffing was provolone, spinach, ham and pizza sauce. The other was Genoa , Swiss, spinach basil and pizza sauce. 

They turned out great!


----------



## wayde58 (Jan 11, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ wayde58
__ Jan 11, 2015






Kids are most of it before I got these last two pics. Will be doing more of these and sharing. Kids had fun making them too! :yahoo:


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 12, 2015)

Kids helping make and smoke fatty's has got to be a win - win.


----------



## smokeringred (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks Amazing!!


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## eccj (Jan 19, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## frosty (Jan 19, 2015)

Complete success!!! Great work on this beauties.


----------



## james1970 (Jan 22, 2015)

Those fatties look delicious! will have to make some for myself.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2015)

Your fatties are spot on! Nice looking Smoke!


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

That is some nice looking Fatties   Very good job

I agree with dirtsailor     ------     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2015)

Fatties are great. Smoke does not get past bacon. Here is my spin. Smoke before bacon within your needs. Do whatever bacon wrap you need. and crisp it up your way.  Everything I see on bacon wrap drives me nuts. Smoke will not penetrate beyond the bacon blanket.. Kidding yourself man. Bacon, if store bought, is smoked one way or another. Lot of appeasement here. Good lookin though bro.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 23, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Fatties are great. Smoke does not get past bacon. Here is my spin. Smoke before bacon within your needs. Do whatever bacon wrap you need. and crisp it up your way.  Everything I see on bacon wrap drives me nuts. Smoke will not penetrate beyond the bacon blanket.. Kidding yourself man. Bacon, if store bought, is smoked one way or another. Lot of appeasement here. Good lookin though bro.


I don't agree with this at all. Long low and slow with good thin blue smoke, it will penetrate into the sausage or whatever. You would end up with a way overcooked fatty by doing it this way. Not all bacon is smoked by the way. 2.5 hours at 225 degrees. I have done many fatties with all kinds of ingredients and the smoke does get in there. No doubt about it.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 24, 2015)

Just cannot see it going beyond bacon. never wrapped one before, so can't confirm,  and 2 1/2 hrs. seems like it would just do the bacon  and maybe a little beyond. What I am saying is smoke the fatty and wrap and high heat broil or whatever. Whatcha think?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

Well maybe you shouldn't knock it before you try it then. I do have some experience with this. Maybe around 200 of them or more.Bacon wrapped tenderloins, chicken breasts, meatloaf, pork chops, burgers, jalapeno's,turkey breast, whole turkey, hot dogs, turkey legs, and the list goes on and on and on and on.......etc.....


----------



## dave17a (Jan 27, 2015)

Well said never done it.   Keep it going then. Dave


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2015)

Great fatties! Sorry about the addiction to smoking but why should I suffer alone.








Disco


----------



## gunkle (Jan 28, 2015)

Good looking fatties. Nice looking weave too. I've seen people wrap them in pizza dough and bake them after smoking them. Gonna try that for the super bowl for some snacks.


----------



## seapro220 (Feb 3, 2015)

What kind of wood did you use to smoke that fattie with ??


----------



## idaho joe (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice work on the wrap! 
And imagination on the filling, sounds tasty-
Way to go team!


----------



## dannylang (Feb 9, 2015)

thats a good looking fatty, great job.

dannylang


----------

